# Herbes de Provence...



## Otter (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm putting together my next Penzeys order and need one more item to make sense ordering. How is Herbes de Provence? I like a lot of the ingredients, but have never had lavender or chervil. Can you describe the taste (know that is often difficult) and what is it best used for?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 23, 2004)

Penzey's suggests using it with roast chicken, Cornish hens and beef or pork tenderloin.


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2004)

I've never had chervil, but I have stuffed chicken with lavendar. It is a very delicate taste. It is more for your nose than your tongue. Um...really soft like a sweet rosemary.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2004)

BTW, Otter, lavender is supposed to have a calming effect on dogs.  I would think you can use this combo in any Provencal dish.


----------



## Otter (Oct 23, 2004)

hmm, maybe if I put lavender in Bridgets's food she might stop giving "the what for" to every dog that comes down the street.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 23, 2004)

Ours do the same thing.  Drives me nuts.  Maybe I should look into this lavender thing myself.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 23, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> I'm putting together my next Penzeys order and need one more item to make sense ordering. How is Herbes de Provence? I like a lot of the ingredients, but have never had lavender or chervil. Can you describe the taste (know that is often difficult) and what is it best used for?



Herbes de Provence is one of my favorite herb blends. I use it on everything from chicken to roasted potatoes, salmon steaks, shrimp, etc. It's difficult to describe the taste - it's very unique. Try it - I think you'll be very happy with it.


----------



## Otter (Oct 23, 2004)

I like a rosemary/thyme taste and many of the ingredients lean that way except for a few . Is this too clovey/minty - don't like that.


----------



## merstarr (Oct 23, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> I like a rosemary/thyme taste and many of the ingredients lean that way except for a few . Is this too clovey/minty - don't like that.



Although every blend is a little different,  it is never "clovey/minty."  Just so you can see the various ingredients, here are two different recipes I have for Herbes de Provence:

I. Herbes de Provence

 1 part marjoram
 1 part basil
2 parts thyme 
1 part summer savory
 1/2 part lavender
 1 part rosemary
 1/2 part fennel
 1 part oregano

(Mix in a food processor to obtain a finer mixture if desired). Store in spice/herb jars or clay pots. The blend can be used to season dishes of soups, meat, poultry and vegetables. 

II. Herbes de Provence

2 tsp thyme
1 tsp basil
1 tsp marjoram
1 tsp French tarragon
1 tsp rosemary
2 tsp summer savory
1 tsp fennel seeds
1 tsp lavender flowers

Place all ingredients in large bowl and crush with your fingers, (or place in spice grinder for powder).

***Note: Use dried herbs only for Herbes de Provence***


----------



## marmalady (Oct 23, 2004)

Otter, the lavender is more a 'perfumy' taste; not strong, it's just there in the background - order just one of the little jars at first, so you can just try it out.    Another 'traditional' use for the mixture is in a French omelet. 

Chervil - just IMHO - is a highly overrated herb.  Imagine a very young, mild chive (even tho chervil doesn't look like chive), and dilute by about 50%.  That's a chervil taste; also a tiny, tiny hint of licorice.  It's a very delicate herb, both to grow and in taste.    About the only time I really use it is for a pretty garnish on a delicate soup - like a vicchychoise; has a pretty little lacy leaf. 

I've gotta place my Christmas order with Penzey's soon - thanks for reminding me!  Have you seen their gift sets?  They make great gifts for foodie friends or newlyweds, or folks who have moved recently and are 'restocking' the spice cabinet.


----------



## scott123 (Oct 23, 2004)

Lavender is VERY floral.  It's a delicate taste but still noticeably perfumey.  Much like rosewater is delicate but very distinctively rosey. It has a slight blueberry note to it, along with some basily/mintyness to it (it's in the same plant family as basil/mint). I don't like the taste of it.  My exposure to has been lavender gum.  Way too perfumey for me.  It could be okay in very small amounts in an herb mix, although I'm not running off to buy any, especially from Penzey's. Don't get me wrong, I practically worship the place for the price/quality of the spices but I find the spice blends to be a little heavy handed. To be honest, I'm not sure I could get behind any commercially prepared spice blends, as I'm very specific as to how I approach flavor combinations.

I'm a big clove/mint hater as well.  Just a couple days ago I was working on my pumpkin bread recipe.  It had to have _some_ cloves so I added 1/128 of a teaspoon (1/4 of a smidgeon). That's how I approach cloves.


----------



## Otter (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks all. Yes, the gift sets look like a really great idea when you are stumped on what to give somebody. Well, it sounds like neither the lavender nor the chervil would be high on my hit parade of tastes, but they are the last ingredients listed (hence I assume least presence). I've heard the name so many times that my curiousity is piqued -  I'm going to try the small bottle.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 24, 2004)

8) - who knows - we may have a new 'herbes de provence' fan in the making!  Happy Cooking!

What else are ya getting?


----------



## Otter (Oct 25, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> 8) - who knows - we may have a new 'herbes de provence' fan in the making!  Happy Cooking!
> 
> What else are ya getting?



Also: Chicago Steak Seasoning, Barbeque Seasoning, Garlic Salt, Minced Garlic and Arrowroot. Oh shoot, now that I'm typing this I realized that I also wanted to try their hot chocolate.


----------



## scott123 (Oct 25, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> Oh shoot, now that I'm typing this I realized that I also wanted to try their hot chocolate.



I know the feeling.  Just about every time I order from Penzey's I forget something. It's easy to do.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

Lavender grows great where I live, I have  5 plants over 15 years old that still come back strong.  I don't like the taste, and I've tried homemade and store bought lavender foodstuffs.  I think the secret is you have to use very little and still its not for me. The fragrance is WONDERFUL though.


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm definitely going to go light on it the first time around! Do have an herb garden deb?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, the lavender comes back prolific, I also have:
OREGANO- grows like crazy, but I don't use it, its SOOO MILD, I prefer the dried greek oregano.
SAGE:  This I use, gorgeous blue flowers, showy plant comes back but only lasts about 5 years.
ROSEMARY: Nice compact plant, I have to plant this every year.
THYME:  A dissapointing small plant, have to plant every year.
PARSLEY:  I plant this every year, italian flat or curley.
MINTS:  They come back every year, I have many varieties.
LEMON VERBENA:  Big plant, smells very nice, made a cake with it once.
BASIL:  Plant every year
THAI BASIL:  Different from regular, have to plant every year.
THAI LEMONGRASS:  I buy Thai lemongrass from the oriental grocer, cut 
it down to 2 inches, put the stalk in water so that long roots form, then plant it in a sunny place.  I have lemongrass till Thanksgiving.
Thats it this year.  If not for consuming, herbs smell wonderful after a rain, just to walk by and brush by it, it fills the air with fragrance.


----------



## scott123 (Oct 26, 2004)

Deb, what time of the year do you plant your basil? What kind of growing conditions does it like?

Do you bring any of the plants indoors?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

I plant after April 15th.  I don't bring any plants indoors, I just buy the following year again.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

The growing conditions for Basil is not much, nice soil, water as needed. I keep them both where they get adequate sun.  I still have tall basil outside now, but I think by mid November it will be over.  I have alot in the freezer now, probablygive the rest away.  The parsely stays sometimes till JANUARY!!!! That parsley is amazing.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

deb,  i pulled out my oregano because of the same reason. it needs a certain type of poor soil to produce the flavorful oils. my sage is about 7 years old now, getting bigger every year, maybe a different variety than yours. my thyme and rosemary do well, if i can get people to stop cutting them so much. parsley comes back on it's own from seeds, same as cilantro. my mint, only 1 type, don't know which, is prolific, and has to be shovel edged a few times a year to keep it from spreading. all basils are annual, so they have to be planted, april 15th is pushing it here, but i guess you can start earlier on the island due to the milder weather from the ocean. i'm jealous of your lemongrass. i grew a few years ago and didn't know what to do with it, so i pulled it and dw dried it and made it into a decoration.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

It is pushing it after April 15th, I think our area its safe to plant after May 15th. I plant annual flowers after Mother's Day, the herbs I have not had a problem with (so far).


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

yeah, mother's day is considered the norm around our region for summer plantings. i usually start the veggie garden around the beginning of march, with the cold resistant ones like peas, lettuces, beets, radishes, kale, cabbages, etc..

do you plant a veggie garden as well?


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, I plant lots of different tomatoes, this year I planted Zebra Green, a very nice green Heirloom as well as other Heirloom, italian and regular tomatoes.  I plant also red bell pepper and hot chilis like, Habanero, Red Savina Habanero, Thai Bird's eye Chili, Cayenne pepper. I also plant pumpkins, cucumber, green beans. I have so much at the end of the season, over the years now I just want to plant what I use and can give away.  The pumpkins are nice, never have to buy any for Halloween. The corn is always a disaster, I have a MAJOR squirrel problem.


----------



## kyles (Oct 26, 2004)

On the calming effects of lavender, I used to put one drop of pure lavender oil between the shoulders of my cat at night, it used to calm her down, and helped her sleep, very effective. As she slept on my bed it was good for me too! 

Nigella Lawson bakes small amounts of lavender in her cup cakes that she sells for the Lavender Trust, to raise money for young people with breast cancer. they taste delicious, but too much can taste soapy.

Lavender also works well with a mild mustard.


----------



## scott123 (Oct 26, 2004)

Do deer eat basil?

If you plant basil on may 15, about when do start seeing leaves you can cook with?

And do you plant a seed or a seeling?

I know a gardening website would probably answer these questions, but it's nice to talk to someone from my area.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm not sure if Deer eat basil. I use small seedlings, I can start pulling leaves within a month. Usually I can get a 4 pack of seedlings for $1.49 at a nursery. Genovese Basil.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

hiya scott123,
i start a few types of basil from seed on top of my oil burner in the basement to help them sprout. i usually start genovese, sweet, purple ruffle, thai, about the last week in april. on warm days, i put the seedlings outside but if it's still cold out at night, i take them in, and put them back out during the day. it takes at least 3 or 4 weeks to get to begin picking, but as soon as the summer heat hits, you should pick a lot, especially the tops so they don't bolt to seed. they'll keep splitting off new branches so they can produce seed pods at the top. i planted mine late this year, some time around the end of july, and i'm still taking in a few leaves here and there.

and deer love basil. the only way you're gonna keep them out is to fence in your garden, including over the top to form a dome like thing, and burying the fence in the ground about 2 feet down, using "rabbit" fence or chicken wire. there's a lot of sprays and things that work for a  short time, but you have to keep applying them, especially after a heavy rain.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

Herbs de Provence is not clovey or minty at all - like marmalady said it's perfumey.  I have even put it in spaghetti sauce - when I'm not doing a heavy meat sauce but the meat/poultry is served as the entree and I want to use it as a side dish - it's quite lovely (I hate that word "lovely" but it really fits LOL)


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

kitchenelf, seemed like every show I turned on they were cooking with it, so I ordered the small bottle and will be giving it a road test.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

I used a tad too much in my sauce one time - not good!! LOL


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

I will be proceeding with extreme caution the first time - don't want a chicken that smells like bubblebath.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

check this out:

Roasted Acorn Squash with Herbs De Provence and Honey


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks kitchenelf, I was considering what I would do to "rescue" the chicken if I didn't like it - I think the honey might smooth it out a bit.


----------



## Otter (Nov 5, 2004)

I tried my recently-arrived Herbes de Provence tonight on some chicken. I really liked it. It had a nicely balanced taste and the aroma was pleasant. I'll definitely use it again on chicken as well as try it on a few other things.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 5, 2004)

Next time you order from Penzey's, get their 'Barbeque of the Ameicas' blend - it rocks!


----------



## Otter (Nov 6, 2004)

I got their regular barbeque seasoning with the last order and it was quite good also. I've been happy with everything I've ever bought from them.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 6, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> I tried my recently-arrived Herbes de Provence tonight on some chicken. I really liked it. It had a nicely balanced taste and the aroma was pleasant. I'll definitely use it again on chicken as well as try it on a few other things.



That's right, I was going to ask you how it was.  It sounded really good, and I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Otter (Nov 13, 2004)

Giada DeLaurentiis (Everyday Italian) did her holiday turkey with Herbes de Provence on the outside as well as under the skin (with butter in both cases). Based on my positive experience with it on chicken, I think I will try that this Thanksgiving.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 14, 2004)

I used some in cornbread dressing the other night...no poultry seasoning in my tins and too much sage was too much!  I thought it complimented the chicken and dressing nicely.  I also used it on some roasted multi color potatoes and thought it was very good.


----------

